# Game Thread: Portland @ San Antonio



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm starting this now because I'm so excited this game is actually on at 7:00 my time. I don't have to stay up until 11:30 or 12:00 watching it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What I am looking for from the Blazers tonight:

1. Agressiveness in taking the ball to the hoop, and not shooting jumpers so much.

2. Roy being agressive against Ginobili and being careful to not let him flop him out with foul trouble.

3. Aldridge to continue to grow. If he beats his 16 points and 6 rebound game from last time, that will be completely awesome.

4. Find a way to get Webster involved. In the first half of the last game he had 12 points. Then in the second half they quit passing him the ball, and he was open quite a few times.

5. Don't be afraid to run a little with Aldridge on the court. He can flat out run and finish.

6. Try putting Aldridge in the post where he can pass easier then Zbo because he is taller, and putting Zbo at the top of the key to start his move from there. Chances are if he is out there, Oberto or Horry will be on him instead of Duncan.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

hasoos said:


> What I am looking for from the Blazers tonight:
> 
> 1. Agressiveness in taking the ball to the hoop, and not shooting jumpers so much.
> 
> ...


2. Ginobili makes a living flopping. Hard to stop such a great actor. If he could wince just a little more I'd almost believe that his spleen had exploded, as he wants us to.

4. Webster needs to learn to move around a little more. He's very stagnant at times.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You look at the rosters and im not sure how the Spurs continue to win. Parker is as sporadic as they come at the point, you never know what kind of game he will have. Manu is a very good player, but not superstar material..bowen and barry are on their last legs. Their bigs shouldn't scare a high school team(outside of Duncan). And I've always thought Duncan wasn't a go-to guy in the clutch. Either he would get fouled and missed the ft's or have a hard time getting a shot off. Yes his numbers are good, but they are declining. I guess they just have great coaching, but I beleive their window for a title is dwindling.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> What I am looking for from the Blazers tonight:
> 
> 1. Agressiveness in taking the ball to the hoop, and not shooting jumpers so much.
> 
> ...



What I'd like to see is the continuation of Aldridge's increased playing time. Let Duncan school the kid. It's the only way he's going to learn. I'd also like to see Nate turn the tables a little bit and have Aldridge start high and try and drive past Duncan to make him work a little bit. Aldridge is a lot quicker than Timmy, and it would be nice to see Nate at least try and exploit that. 

Roy and Martell being aggressive again would be great. It's nice to see those two players get into the flow early...(hear me Zach)pass the damn ball. 

I'd also like to see Nate get out and run a little more against this team. they are slow, and we have younger, quicker legs than them. (then again I want Nate to do that every game)

Numbers don't mean a lot to me for Aldridge...I'd like to see him play well, but that might mean 7 and 4 rather than 16 and 8. Roy on the other hand is the one I want to see put up the numbers. he has hit a bit of a stride that I'd like to see him continue.

Lastly, I'd like to see the refs give our young players a fair shot.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> What I'd like to see is the continuation of Aldridge's increased playing time. Let Duncan school the kid. It's the only way he's going to learn. I'd also like to see Nate turn the tables a little bit and have Aldridge start high and try and drive past Duncan to make him work a little bit. Aldridge is a lot quicker than Timmy, and it would be nice to see Nate at least try and exploit that.
> 
> Roy and Martell being aggressive again would be great. It's nice to see those two players get into the flow early...(hear me Zach)pass the damn ball.
> 
> ...


I would play them this way.

1. Use Joel and Mags to push and shove and hack Duncan everytime he tries to score or pass and use all 12 fouls.
Slows down their game and iritates Duncan.

2. Run Aldridge and beat Duncan down the floor as much as possible and push the ball. He can outrun anyone on that team except maybe Parker.

3. Let Webster play Bowen and get up on his long range shooting. He began to learn on Korver, or what ever his name is, the other night and began to learn to play him like he is played himself. 

4. Play Sergio a lot with that quicker unit and push. It could get fun if Sergio can stay in control.

gatorops


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> You look at the rosters and im not sure how the Spurs continue to win. Parker is as sporadic as they come at the point, you never know what kind of game he will have. Manu is a very good player, but not superstar material..bowen and barry are on their last legs. Their bigs shouldn't scare a high school team(outside of Duncan). And I've always thought Duncan wasn't a go-to guy in the clutch. Either he would get fouled and missed the ft's or have a hard time getting a shot off. Yes his numbers are good, but they are declining. I guess they just have great coaching, but I beleive their window for a title is dwindling.


yup i agree that their window for another championship is closing rather fast, thats why they are not tanking for Oden like they did for duncan.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Quick Notes*

-Sergio back to the bench. Juan Dixon will replace him in the rotation, 'stabilizing' it.

- Nate: 'Until we balance this roster out (read: a trade happens w/ Dixon and Magloire), we'll continue to switch the rotation up.' 

-The Blazers have too many guards and too many centers right now.

- The Atlanta trade had no substance. (we knew that, though)

- Steve Patterson is with the team right now (only the second trip of the season for him). Is something up? 

- Zach is icing his knee before the game. That could be a problem tonight. But Zach never asks to sit, and Nate has to continually ask about it.

- Teammates to Nate, et al: "Why isn't [LaMarcus Aldridge] playing more?" It's especially frustrating because Magloire makes so many mistakes. It obviously has nothing to do with performance.

- Outlaw will miss 7-9 games, and the silver lining is that Aldridge will continue to get his minutes.

- Quick emphasizes that Nate wants to play Aldridge more, and knows he is better, but he's trying to get Magloire traded and there's no way to help do that if Magloire is glued to the bench.

- Are you confident that Magloire will be dealt by the trading deadline? 

Quick: "No. There's just not very much out there that could match up that makes sense from a financial standpoint. Dixon wants out of town, so he'll probably be included in the package. If they don't trade Magloire by Feb 22, there's no way they'll play Magloire after that (in Quick's opinion)."


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Dixon wants out of town, so he'll probably be included in the package. If they don't trade him by Feb 22, there's no way they'll play him after that."



Be still my beating heart, there is a god.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know if Parker is gonna play tonight?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

drexlersdad said:
 

> Be still my beating heart, there is a god.


Sorry, I think Quick was referring to Magloire there, not Dixon.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Sorry, I think Quick was referring to Magloire there, not Dixon.


Even so, I wouldn't trust Quick.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Sorry, I think Quick was referring to Magloire there, not Dixon.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> *Quick Notes*
> 
> -Sergio back to the bench.


I wasn't aware he'd ever left it.:biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

15-13 blazers


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

16-15 spurs aldridge gets the foul


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL, the Spurs announcers are literally laughing at Zach's defense. They pointed to the play where Parker drove baseline and Manu ended up with a wide open 3. They said Zach made 3 mistakes on that single play. Then they said "this is the reason he'll never be considered one of the top players in the game" The other guy said" why, because he doesn't play very good defense? A lot of big time players don't play defense" and his partner said "no, because he doesn't even try".

They also said they would keep track on all of Zach's blown defensive assignments tonight, so I'll be interested to see if they really do.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

21-18 blazers 

aldridge kicking butt!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> LOL, the Spurs announcers are literally laughing at Zach's defense. They pointed to the play where Parker drove baseline and Manu ended up with a wide open 3. They said Zach made 3 mistakes on that single play. Then they said "this is the reason he'll never be considered one of the top players in the game" The other guy said" why, because he doesn't play very good defense? A lot of big time players don't play defense" and his partner said "no, because he doesn't even try".
> 
> They also said they would keep track on all of Zach's blown defensive assignments tonight, so I'll be interested to see if they really do.


It's funny, he was giving help D on that which people says he doesn't do. I've been watching and seeing Zach hustle staying with his man and blocking him out for rebounds but I guess you don't see that? Just laughable. Oh, yea, he makes mistakes, which of course has nothing to do with effort, like no one else makes mistakes. If you were at least some what fair you wouldn't seem such a Zach troll.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

26 - 25 spurs


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wheels really has to stop calling Aldrige "LA." That's not only not creative, but is praising the enemy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We got lucky on that I thought we had possession. Looked like Aldridge had the ball.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

26 to 26


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Arrrgggh, my signal went out because of rain! This is the first time that I was watching a game that this has happen!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

were is everyone? 30 - 28 portland


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Where is Webster??


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

47 to 42 spurs


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Refs giving the game to the Spurts, as expected.

Nate's gonna get tossed tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

that was a clean block by Martell, and that was offensive interference by Duncan. 

Good play by the team, especially considering Roy has been a no show so far. Hopefully they can keep it up, and withhold the expected run the Spurs will make to start the 2nd half.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> It's funny, he was giving help D on that which people says he doesn't do. I've been watching and seeing Zach hustle staying with his man and blocking him out for rebounds but I guess you don't see that? Just laughable. Oh, yea, he makes mistakes, which of course has nothing to do with effort, like no one else makes mistakes. If you were at least some what fair you wouldn't seem such a Zach troll.



NO!!! That was the Spurs announcers talking. Zach blew 3 rotations on one single play. Watch the play again. He totally blows cutting off the baseline, and the pass by Parker. It wasn't me saying it, it was them. 


Update: "How's Zach's defense doing?" "Well, he's not in triple figure mistakes yet" :lol:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Refs giving the game to the Spurts, as expected.
> 
> Nate's gonna get tossed tonight.




That might be a good idea. It might help the team show a little more emotion


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Is this game tape delayed back in Portland? I just something someone posted that gave me that impression.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Zach has 3 of our measly 7 assists so far.

SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO! SERGIO!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Is this game tape delayed back in Portland? I just something someone posted that gave me that impression.


You've got dial-up too, huh?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

getting hosed by the refs again tonight......I still stand by my opinion that Duncan is vastly overrated.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> You've got dial-up too, huh?




???? No, I just don't want to tell the score or anything like that


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Refs giving the game to the Spurts, as expected.
> 
> Nate's gonna get tossed tonight.



He better atleast get a T. I'm tired of the players (except for ZBo. Has he ever agreed with a call?) shutting their mouths when the play is so blatantly obvious in our favor. 

I realize that they want to make an impression on the league and the refs that this is not a complaining team (the Spurs), but I really question if we want to win. There's no emotion out there.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

anyone else loathe the spurs? floppers..whiners....ugh i really would have liked to seen manu play back in the days of the bad boys..he wouldn't have lasted 3 games.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

^^ I hate the Spurs. Ginobli, Duncan, and Pop are the biggest whiners in the league. Have they ever gotten T's?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Popo***** wants to prove he can out-whine Phil Jackson.

Shut up and earn your wins.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

who's worse..popavich or bob stoops....how can anyone like their teams.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Not really impressed at all with the Spurs..wouldn't be surprised if a team snuck up on them and knocked them out in the quarters or semi's.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, did you see all those moves by Roy? He missed the shot but man, that was impressive!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh, come on guys. Manu does flop, I'll admit that. But there has been absolutely no whining from the Spurs tonight. That was offensive goaltending on Duncan but the Spurs also got called for a 24 second violation when LaMarcus Aldridge clearly had possession. The Spurs actually have 2 more fouls on the night than the Blazers.

I wish Roy was playing better. He should be the rookie of the year easily and he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think when Martell finally gets that dunk down (and isn't blocked) it'll make a huge difference in his confidence in driving to the hoop.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Roy's in a funk. 1-8 shooting. 

Bowen's on him??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Oh, come on guys. Manu does flop, I'll admit that. But there has been absolutely no whining from the Spurs tonight. That was offensive goaltending on Duncan but the Spurs also got called for a 24 second violation when LaMarcus Aldridge clearly had possession. The Spurs actually have 2 more fouls on the night than the Blazers.
> 
> I wish Roy was playing better. He should be the rookie of the year easily and he's on my fantasy team.


Ok, now admit that the Martell block was clean!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Roy's in a funk. 1-8 shooting.
> 
> Bowen's on him??


thats a big reason. I believe he's also taken some 3's, which are out of his range. I hope this summer, he improves his mid-range jumper (15-22 feet).


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

mgb said:


> Ok, now admit that the Martell block was clean!


NEVER!!!!:laugh: 

Randolph is a beast in the post. He's been the only one doing anything in the 3rd quarter for you guys.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow roy with that dinomite pump fake! everyone bites on it! even duncan!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Put Sergio in for 10 minutes just so we can double our assist total of 8 so far.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

finely is whining


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hehe, MB said ****


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

roy taking over! 64 to 73 spurs


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

77 to 68 spurs


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't like it when our players do something cheap or dirty and then get the other guy to retaliate...but I especially hate it when a player who's a flopping whiner does it to one of our guys.

especially since they never get caught. Floppy Divacs made a killing at it (as did laimbeer and karl malone).


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Spurs have 4 white guys on the court.

Texas bigots.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Randolph has to be smarter than that. Stupid, stupid technical.

Let's hope Nate benches Aldridge soon....that kid is killing us out there 

Magloire!!! Magloire!!! Magloire!!!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:
 

> I don't like it when our players do something cheap or dirty and then get the other guy to retaliate...but I especially hate it when a player who's a flopping whiner does it to one of our guys.
> 
> especially since they never get caught. Floppy Divacs made a killing at it (as did laimbeer and karl malone).


Watch it Hap.

You came close to defending Zach.:biggrin:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Randolph has to be smarter than that. Stupid, stupid technical.
> 
> Let's hope Nate benches Aldridge soon....that kid is killing us out there
> 
> Magloire!!! Magloire!!! Magloire!!!


Racism is so not cool dude! :biggrin: 

Would be funny to see a lineup of Joel, Raef, Dickau, Sergio, and... uh... who else do we have that's white? Or half white?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL, I knew Nate wouldn't let me down. 


Great substitution. What's the score now?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Last chance Nate.

Put Sergio in or warm up the bus.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I think I've figured out why Zach is slow on defense. His offensive "greatness" comes from practicing a few specific moves over and over. That's why he drives into double teams, coz he's just 'replaying' his move. There's really no such thing as a 'defensive move' for him to practice every day. That's why he kinda stands there looking confused when someone drives by.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

We should see about getting that Tim Duncan guy. I don't know who he is but I like what I see


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good Lord..LMA is going to be unstoppable..please give him 35 mins a night. We easily got the 2 best rookies in this class.
Duncan is an enigma to me..I like him for his stoic personality and not showing up the otehr guy..but then I just can't stand his whining. I think Pop,Bowen, and Manu are the guys that make me dislike them so much. Where for out "The Admiral"..awesome guy!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

We were close for a little while there. I guess you had to kinda expect this one to get away.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

WTF!!!!! Dan Dickau should never play ahead of Sergio Rodriguez.


Oh wait. Management is probably TELLING Nate to play him to raise his trade value. Right lemmings?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

remind me again why LaMarcus wasn't getting minutes recently?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

As long as Martell,Roy, or LMA has a good game and we lose to a good team..I'm ok with it. Playoffs are over..more ping pong balls and seeing our youth progress.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> WTF!!!!! Dan Dickau should never play ahead of Sergio Rodriguez.
> 
> 
> Oh wait. Management is probably TELLING Nate to play him to raise his trade value. Right lemmings?


Nate's just trying not to be a racist so he put in all the whiteys in garbage time. You could learn something from him MM :lol:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

cus they wanted to see what they could get, now they are seeing if they can trade someone(s) by playing aldridge more.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hap said:


> remind me again why LaMarcus wasn't getting minutes recently?


Because, clearly he asked to have limmited minutes off the bench ala Travis Outlaw.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> remind me again why LaMarcus wasn't getting minutes recently?


Only God knows how badly LMa was destroying our bigs in practice...it's almost offensive why Nate wasn't playing him big minutes.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> remind me again why LaMarcus wasn't getting minutes recently?


There is no reason.

Nate claims he's doing it hoping to help a trade happen, but don't see how it helps any. If a GM was to ask why isn't Mags playing it's obvious because we would rather play our 2nd pick of the draft instead since we are rebuilding, so that isn't a knock on Mags.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

our 3pt shooting has really fallen


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

mgb said:


> There is no reason.
> 
> Nate claims he's doing it hoping to help a trade happen, but don't see how it helps any. If a GM was to ask why isn't Mags playing it's obvious because we would rather play our 2nd pick of the draft instead since we are rebuilding, so that isn't a knock on Mags.


I think the "showcasing" thing is having a negative effect for Magloire's value. If he played WELL then okay, makes sense. I think right now he's making GM's look for alternatives


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

LMA is gonna be great. If he is supposedly only playing to take Outlaws minutes, what happens when he comes back? If he keeps playing like this there will be stopping him. The fans would literally tear Nate apart.

I heard that LMA was putting in a lot of extra work, and playing great in practice, so really, why doesn't he play this much every game?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Magloire is the biggest waste of space on the floor. He gives you nothing. He can't even dunk, and he's 7'+. If Nate/Mangagement's wish is to showcase him, they're getting screwed because Jamaal is just bringing himself down. To think that this guy wants more minutes just makes me sick. 

Ship him out of here. Pryz is a good center. He plays the first few minutes and is not seen again. What the hell ??


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Showcasing Magloire is costing the team W's IMO. So is playing Dixon. How many mistakes did Dixon make in the beginning of the 4th quarter? How many times did we get burned with taller guards shooting over him like he wasn't even there. 

It seems to me that the hardest thing to build up with a young team is confidence, and were watching them blow any chance of that by showcasing players for trades. The few trades that are out there, are not worth a lot, so why not bite the bullet and step up to the plate and let the young guys play. 

Also note, that even though Webster didn't score tonight, while he was out on the floor with LA and Zbo and Roy, the spacing was by far the best it had been all night, and they made a good run. His mere threat from the 3 point line made a player stay at home. 

Last and not least. I see people saying Lamarcus Aldridge needs to develope strength and a sense for the game before he will "be ready". That is the biggest bunch of bullcrap I have ever heard. He will only get better, but is way better then every other big guy on the team already. Inside. Outside. Offensive rebounds with putbacks. Running the floor like no other big does. Able to play full court trap. Extension like Sheed. I would bet if he got minutes every night he would win Rookie of the year easily.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> LMA is gonna be great. If he is supposedly only playing to take Outlaws minutes, what happens when he comes back? If he keeps playing like this there will be stopping him. The fans would literally tear Nate apart.
> 
> I heard that LMA was putting in a lot of extra work, and playing great in practice, so really, why doesn't he play this much every game?



He even handled Ginobli at the 3 on some switches tonight, and held his ground pretty well. I was very surprised at this. Thought he wasn't mobile enough to do this.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> remind me again why LaMarcus wasn't getting minutes recently?


Remind me again why Magloire is on the court, let alone on the team?

Same reason Dixon got 24 minutes and Sergio got 3.

Our real goal this season is, as it always has been (has-been?), the lottery.

Pathetic.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> remind me again why LaMarcus wasn't getting minutes recently?




I've covered it in many threads, but since I've met you an like you I'll repeat it


Nate sucks.

Write it down if you need to Hap. He's just not a good coach. Great motivater, really poor X's and O's guy. 


Aldridge is clearly the best canter on the team.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Magloire is the biggest waste of space on the floor. He gives you nothing. He can't even dunk, and he's 7'+. If Nate/Mangagement's wish is to showcase him, they're getting screwed because Jamaal is just bringing himself down. To think that this guy wants more minutes just makes me sick.
> 
> Ship him out of here. Pryz is a good center. He plays the first few minutes and is not seen again. What the hell ??


Joel got the only official block of the game for the Blazers, apologies to Martell.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Showcasing Magloire is costing the team W's IMO. So is playing Dixon. How many mistakes did Dixon make in the beginning of the 4th quarter? How many times did we get burned with taller guards shooting over him like he wasn't even there.
> 
> It seems to me that the hardest thing to build up with a young team is confidence, and were watching them blow any chance of that by showcasing players for trades. The few trades that are out there, are not worth a lot, so why not bite the bullet and step up to the plate and let the young guys play.
> 
> ...



Another thing about Aldridge is that he gets his hands on a lot of shots. He doesn't necessarily get the rebound, but always seems to keep the ball alive if he can't grab it. Ime is really good at that too. I agree with you that if Aldridge got the same minutes and leway that A_am got he'd be one of the front runners for ROY


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

ugh...

magloire was doo doo. zach was straight doo doo down the stretch, and juan definately made his mistakes as usual.

i agree with the comments on showcasing jamaal. at this point, we have brought his trade value down. he was a commodity when we got him and i was excited. now, im disgusted he is taking away from our teams growth. and im really upset i cant watch joel more because of magloires big lazy *** eating up all the minutes.

i think we have a problem with jamaal now. getting rid of him should be very interesting.

LMA played great tonite, all in about 18 minutes he managed to outscore duncan and just about every other player aside from a few. the kid is going to be special. soild performance from roy as well, not perfect but certainly progressive.

*waits to get our asses waxed again tommorow night...*


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I've covered it in many threads, but since I've met you an like you I'll repeat it
> 
> 
> Nate sucks.
> ...


You're way off base there, mm.

Nate's a good coach, and he wants to be fair, but deep down inside he's a racist. Can't help himself. :naughty: 

Last year, he couldn't help but praise Blake and Khryapa for doing everything he asked, then poof! :wiz: They're gone.

This year, as in tonight's game, who gets nothing but the scrub minutes?
Joel, Raef, Dickau, Sergio. :raised_ey 

I'll take any 2 of those guys over Magloire and Dixon. :makeadeal 

I'm surprised BlazersPantheon hasn't pointed this out.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Pantheon has seemed to disappear!

Well i hope there are trades coming....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I've covered it in many threads, but since I've met you an like you I'll repeat it
> 
> 
> Nate sucks.
> ...


man, now you're comparing LaMarcus to a horse?

racist!



btw, did nate say he was not playing LaMarcus in trying to force a trade?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I think pantheon was uberbanned


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> I think pantheon was uberbanned


Nope.

He's viewing the Marc Stein thread right now if you want to say howdy.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Popo***** wants to prove he can out-whine Phil Jackson.
> 
> Shut up and earn your wins.


Zach Rand***** is worse


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

By the way its official after tonight. I absolutely hate Ginoseli and his pathetic flopping. And yes I put nose in his name on purpose. Next game at home against the Blazers I am making a Ginoseli is a flopper poster. The only reason they give him those calls is because his nose sticks out so far it always gets hit, and they feel sorry for him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> Zach Rand***** is worse


You're fooling yourself. 

The current regime in San Antonio is up there with the worst offenders in NBA history. Get real.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> btw, did nate say he was not playing LaMarcus in trying to force a trade?


Quick (believe him or not) said on the pregame chat today that Nate thinks the roster is inbalanced, with too many guards and centers, and that he has to keep switching up the rotation to keep everyone happy. 

I'm not sure benching LaMarcus in favor of Magloire is necessarily Nate's doing; I think it's more Pratcherdson's doing.

It's definitely happening though. If Nate could get away with it, I'm certain that he'd give LaMarcus more minutes.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think we have it slightly backwards.

Showcasing Dixon and Magloire isn't about raising their value. It's about not lessening it.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I've covered it in many threads, but since I've met you an like you I'll repeat it
> 
> 
> Nate sucks.
> ...



You really need to pop over to ESPN and read the article by Gregg Easterbrook, AKA "Tuesday Morning Quarterback" or TMQ.

While it was written about NFL coaching, it applies just as well to the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> You really need to pop over to ESPN and read the article by Gregg Easterbrook, AKA "Tuesday Morning Quarterback" or TMQ.
> 
> While it was written about NFL coaching, it applies just as well to the NBA.



LOL I'm not a big reader, but now I have to


----------

